# who wants 2 go fishing tonight???



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

trying to go fishing tonight. hit the pier 61st. likely come back in the morning. off 290/Jones/belt 8 

can text me 281.212.6799


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Windy and choppy! Stay warm.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

a real fisherman dsn't care if its a hurricane or 6 feet swells. I've fished in a hurricane before. It's fine. hit me up I would still would want 2 go tonight or morning.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I work on the island, wind Is pretty brutal to be on that pier if you ask me... Directly out of the south, 20 with gusts up to 25ish maybe thiry, all flags are sticking straight to the north. Just a heads up.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surfreport/gavleston-37th-texas.html

to each his own, good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

jorge_8099 said:


> a real fisherman dsn't care if its a hurricane or 6 feet swells. I've fished in a hurricane before. It's fine. hit me up I would still would want 2 go tonight or morning.


Lol, just saw this after replying. I go when I get the chance thats for sure. But I'd probably go to the texas city dike, be able to really cast with the wind on the beach side.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was fishing there before w/ the water tornados behind me 

I fished at san loui before the bridge fell down it was 45mph winds. wife didnt mind. she had more guts than a lot of guys out there 
still trying 2 go fish. might hit the casino if no volunters. come on are u guys getting that old???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Best bet is the fish market, all kinds of fish are biting.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

What size jig head do you need to throw a plastic in 45 mph wind? Lol if the winds over 15mph I'm not goin


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

a smart lesson is 2 fish w/ the air current on the way it blows. 

I had 7 deep Internationl penn sea rods out. did great on catches, sharks, reds, tarpoon, ling


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet, got any pictures?


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

how do u post pics?


----------

